# dsub1 still available?



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't see the dsub1 listed anywear on Damasko's site. I know it was recently released, is it still available to order ? I prefer the dial of the 1 over the 2.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gnomon exclusive LE


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It never ever has been listed on the Damasko website. Check Gnomon for availability.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Is it limited edition or are they just making new batches each time they sell out?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ftumch said:


> Is it limited edition...


Yes.



> ...are they just making new batches each time they sell out?


Yes.

It is a LE in batches.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> It is a LE in batches.


That sounds a lot like a regular production run.

"Hey I got a limited edition Damasko! It's number 8355 of however many get made!"


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ftumch said:


> That sounds a lot like a regular production run.
> 
> "Hey I got a limited edition Damasko! It's number 8355 of however many get made!"


Well, you participated in the other DSub1 threads and that's why I think you already know that Gnomon scheduled 200 pieces/ 12months. It is a limited edition sold in batches. If it sounds different to you.....talk to Gnomon, I can't help.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Well, you participated in the other DSub1 threads and that's why I think you already know that Gnomon scheduled 200 pieces/ 12months.


Nope! I was in Singapore on the day it released and picked one up without reading the details closely. I presumed "limited edition" meant it was limited in number, not limited to the total demand, which is barely different to a regular run.

Also you could tone down the passive aggression a bit. You tend to get snitty with anyone even slightly critical of Damasko, which doesn't make the subforum very welcoming.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You will find a Gnomon statement on the limited run, quoted by members who contacted Gnomon in the threads you already participated in. If you don‘t like my tone, well, I don‘t like your unsubstantiated innuendos. And.....of course.....you are free to leave.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> You will find a Gnomon statement on the limited run, quoted by members who contacted Gnomon in the threads you already participated in. If you don't like my tone, well, I don't like your unsubstantiated innuendos. And.....of course.....you are free to leave.


That's some great brand representation! Very...German.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ftumch said:


> That's some great brand representation! Very...German.


Looks like you don't want to stay around long. Racism won't get you anywhere on this forum, neither will asking questions that have been answered previously. Apparently you just didn't want to take the time to search


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

City74 said:


> Looks like you don't want to stay around long. Racism won't get you anywhere on this forum, neither will asking questions that have been answered previously. Apparently you just didn't want to take the time to search


This thread seems to be moving away from the original post.

I really hate it when people throw the "racism" card around. What Ftumch wrote is not racist, it's stereotyping. He's insinuating Germans are callous and insensitive. I married a German woman and she is far from that. I doubt the moderator is either. But what he wrote is not racism. Racism is believing you are better than another individual because of your race. That's not what he wrote.

I agree it's not a way to endear yourself to the moderator or community, but please stop throwing around PC terms when not appropriate.

Okay, now back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

The Gnomon website still shows that they are taking orders for November delivery (31-60), but it is now December. So, it seems sales aren’t as high as Gnomon initially thought they would be, unless they have sold 31-60 and are just slow to update the website. 

What concerns me a bit is that if they don’t come close to selling the 200 watches, then what do they do to the remaining pieces? Do they end up discounting them further than what they are priced at right now?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> The Gnomon website still shows that they are taking orders for November delivery (31-60), but it is now December. So, it seems sales aren't as high as Gnomon initially thought they would be, unless they have sold 31-60 and are just slow to update the website.
> 
> What concerns me a bit is that if they don't come close to selling the 200 watches, then what do they do to the remaining pieces? Do they end up discounting them further than what they are priced at right now?


Have they actually built 200, or is that the expected run? Maybe only 100 have been built, with the expectation that 200 will be the final number. If they're not really selling, then maybe they only sell 100. That's good for me, because it makes it a very limited edition.

But, not sure why it wouldn't be selling. It's a beautiful watch, very accurate, and good features.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

larkja said:


> This thread seems to be moving away from the original post.
> 
> I really hate it when people throw the "racism" card around. What Ftumch wrote is not racist, it's stereotyping. He's insinuating Germans are callous and insensitive. I married a German woman and she is far from that. I doubt the moderator is either. But what he wrote is not racism. Racism is believing you are better than another individual because of your race. That's not what he wrote.
> 
> ...


Sorry my coffee hadnt kicked in yet. I meant stereotyping. Either way not cool


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I ordered one DSUB1 from gnomon. It's part of the second batch and was shipped on 9th of December 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

Ftumch said:


> Also you could tone down the passive aggression a bit. You tend to get snitty with anyone even slightly critical of Damasko, which doesn't make the subforum very welcoming.


I totally agree. Plust Mike deleted my previous post in which I stated that I totally agree.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As far as I know Gnomon and Damasko agreed to a limited edition of 200 pieces/12 month. Damasko and Gnomon also agreed to produce the DSub1 „on demand“. It is up to Gnomon to order the next batch of 30 watches when the November batch is sold. Damasko will then accomplish the next order. That‘s the agreement running until September 2018. Don‘t know what‘s going to happen in 09.2018, I anticipate two possibilities: all sold, not all sold.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the Blue dial version, is it still in the works for production ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bwana1 said:


> I like the Blue dial version, is it still in the works for production ?


The blue dial version is the DSub2.
DSub2 | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko
Pre-orders already taken if I am not wrong. Available in 2018.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

stuffler said:


> The blue dial version is the DSub2.
> DSub2 | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko
> Pre-orders already taken if I am not wrong. Available in 2018.


Thank you Mike,
I'd love to snag 1 when they become available, must have missed the pre-order...the new offerings look great to me.

Happy holidays to all


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Went to order the Dsub-1 just now-- its OOS. Missed it by one week!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

pigmode said:


> Went to order the Dsub-1 just now-- its OOS. Missed it by one week!


They probably have another batch of 30 on the way. I would request that they notify you when they come in.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> They probably have another batch of 30 on the way. I would request that they notify you when they come in.


Thanks. In the meantime I've been worked up to analysis paralysis.

A good used one would suit my purposes fine I think, as I'd like this for diving as well as general everyday wear. Plus I'm wondering if I'd be happy with the slightly increased size, from my current watch for my 7" wrist.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

stuffler said:


> The blue dial version is the DSub2.
> DSub2 | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko
> Pre-orders already taken if I am not wrong. Available in 2018.


Was comparing the specs of the DSUB1 vs DSUB2 and it looks like the second will be a tad larger

DSUB1
(gnomon web page)
Case diameter: 42 mm
Overall height: 11.8 mm
Weight without strap: 95 grams

DSUB2
(www.damasko-watches.com/us)
Case diameter: 43 mm
Overall height: 12.6 mm
Weight without strap: 102 grams

Regardless of the differences in the dial, hands and color scheme, I prefer the dimensions of the DSUB1

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

^ What is the size of your wrist if you don't mind me asking? I compared two circles representing the bezel OD of my current watch and that of the Dsub1, and it looks like a 2mm increase might basically be described as one size up. All on paper of course, not real life so to speak.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

pigmode said:


> ^ What is the size of your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


Not a clue. I will try to measure it tonight. Anyway, this is how it looks. I like the size









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

pigmode said:


> ^ What is the size of your wrist if you don't mind me asking?


17 cm or around 6.7 in









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks, oso2276.


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

For those that haven't noticed, on Watchmann's website, if you scroll to the bottom of the Damasko listings it shows the dsub2 and says it will be available soon. $1,640. Has a pic and lists all of the specs.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

They also mention the bigger size of the DSUB2.









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

This case size difference is interesting, previously there was talk that Dsub 1 and 2 have the same case. https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-munichtime-novelties-4561987-8.html#post44598753


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 7.1" flat wrist and can wear a lot of sizes. I have found the DSub1 at 42mm and 12mm (ish) thick to be the max I am comfortable with. Would not want anything larger.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> This case size difference is interesting, previously there was talk that Dsub 1 and 2 have the same case. https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-munichtime-novelties-4561987-8.html#post44598753


Yeah, Mike thought they looked the same. I have been suggesting that they looked different since the prototype pictures were first posted.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dam...-dsub1-new-pictures-blue-black-3868682-2.html

Anyway, that's neither here nor there...good thing I didn't wait for the DSub2, 43mm would really be too large. 42mm is pushing the size limit for me.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Yea, just to speculate a bit, it would be interesting to know the reasons for this. Why two so similar products, Dsub1 is probably going to be a really small batch. And as it is LE for Gnomon, a colour and detail variant would have been my guess. But yea, as a Dsub1 owner, would be interesting to know are the reasons functional or aesthetical.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I kept wondering about the same. My guess, it is because of the date placement. I think the DSUB2 needs a bit more space to avoid getting in the middle of all other stuff 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in stock at Gnonom now.


----------



## Glenn Charles (Jan 9, 2016)

I just purchased one from Gnonom. Super excited to get my first Damasko piece.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glenn Charles said:


> I just purchased one from Gnonom. Super excited to get my first Damasko piece.


Purchased my DA36 from them 9 years ago and my DSUB1 almost 3 months ago. I have to say that both purchase experiences were flawless for me. Congratulations on your new watch 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Glenn Charles said:


> I just purchased one from Gnonom. Super excited to get my first Damasko piece.


Couldn't resist and jumped on this finally. Doesn't look like they'll last much longer.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance but you guys keep saying LE for Gnonom... LE means? Limited Edition?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

mrozowjj said:


> Excuse my ignorance but you guys keep saying LE for Gnonom... LE means? Limited Edition?


Correct.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Kirkawall said:


> Couldn't resist and jumped on this finally. Doesn't look like they'll last much longer.


Otoh Gnomen must be on their third or forth order already. I'd imagine they'd post fair warning, if and when they reach their final order.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

pigmode said:


> Otoh Gnomen must be on their third or forth order already. I'd imagine they'd post fair warning, if and when they reach their final order.


I would hope so -- just my sense from communicating with them before I bought mine.


----------

